# Deer gore



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Dont click this if you are not a hunter or if you get sick easily. 

Im guessing they can at least keep whats still intact.
http://www.pbnation.com/showthread.php?t=3013140


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Eeewwwww*

Eeewwwwwwwwww!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

WOW hahahaha that was AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Ha, they showed us those pictures when I was in drivers ed last year.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Poor deer................


----------

